
Ask HN: What non-coding ways are people using GitHub? - kingkongjaffa
Inspired by https:&#x2F;&#x2F;readwrite.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;11&#x2F;08&#x2F;seven-ways-to-use-github-that-arent-coding&#x2F; I was wondering what other cool ways are people using github?
======
Ginguin
One of the most fascinating ones I have found (and something I keep meaning to
copy one of these days) is Buster Benson's book of beliefs. The idea of having
my basic principles written down sounds like a good one, but the fact that the
list is reviewed and refined over time makes it even more interesting.

[https://github.com/busterbenson/public/blob/master/book-
of-b...](https://github.com/busterbenson/public/blob/master/book-of-
beliefs.md)

~~~
kingkongjaffa
Thanks this is a really interesting one. IS this something everyone should
write down at least once in their life. The level of self reflection seems
really useful in a world where it's sorely lacking.

I wonder if you did this and kept drilling down and asking why, would a large
amount of people on the fringes of general consensus in all areas of life
become more moderate.

------
rapjr9
Our research group uses it for software, hardware designs, design documents,
shared development of papers in latex, photo archives, research data archives,
presentation slide archives, poster archives, snapshots of software repos we
rely on (especially when we don't want to deal with version changes), and as a
way to collaborate with remote groups (without having to give them access to
our institution network.)

------
aboutruby
Being able to have geojson is gist is amazing, you can quickly show any data-
related maps.

And I don't use it, but Jupyter notebooks are supported too.

Also they are people using it to version laws/texts in general.

And bonus: you can use it to store arbitrary data even though it's not
recommended/could be against ToS.

------
0xbkt
Creating a release, tar+gz'ng my huge archive, splitting the entire tar.gz
into 2GiB chunks, uploading all of them. Yeah. Then download all chunks when
needed with a small bash script.

------
nextos
My favorite one is to use it as a personal wiki typeset in org or markdown.

Or perhaps a Zettelkasten.

------
thedevindevops
There was a homebrew DnD campaign hosted on GitHub that we played in secondary
but I don't have the link...

